# Mikes Hard Lemonade



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

In the summer I get tired of beer. Got on a mikes hard during the day. Found the citrus went well with cigars.

Is it unmanly (or apely) to do mikes with cigars?


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> In the summer I get tired of beer. Got on a mikes hard during the day. Found the citrus went well with cigars.
> 
> Is it unmanly (or apely) to do mikes with cigars?


Not to apely but it does go good with a cigar on a hot sunny day, kinda like lemonade. I drink it some times just to changee things up and ad variety.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Hmmm, not too gorilla like, but good on a hot summer day. My cousin was a promotion coordinator for Mikes (organized parties and sponsor events). Before that, she was a Bud Girl


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Hmmm, not too gorilla like, but good on a hot summer day. My cousin was a promotion coordinator for Mikes (organized parties and sponsor events). Before that, she was a Bud Girl


Wow, you used to have connections. As for Mikes, I tried one once, it was not bad, but I will stick to beer.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Never had it.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Never had it either.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Quasi-apelike that is. Ever try Zima? I like that in the summer while smoking. If it wets your whistle, then who cares.


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> In the summer I get tired of beer. Got on a mikes hard during the day. Found the citrus went well with cigars.
> 
> Is it unmanly (or apely) to do mikes with cigars?


YES and it could effect your masculinity long term if used to excess.

You should quickly drink three bottles of Guiness and smoke several full bodied cigars for seven to ten day untill the symtom passes.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

miketafc said:


> YES and it could effect your masculinity long term if used to excess.
> 
> You should quickly drink three bottles of Guiness and smoke several full bodied cigars for seven to ten day untill the symtom passes.


I'm perfectly comfortable with my masculinity.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Where do you get these pictures? Too funny.

I've had Mike's on a couple of occasions, usually at picnics or the like. My problem was I would suck 'em down like they were lemonade and be completely lit in short order. They're okay but I prefer a pint of Guinness.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Hey I'm not saying that I drink these exclusively. Just to break up the monotony of beer after beer after beer. We have a lake place where we spend lots of time in the summer. We usually start drinking around 10 am and I kinda have gravitated to this being my morning and early afternoon beverage.


----------



## LastClick (Jan 2, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Hey I'm not saying that I drink these exclusively. Just to break up the monotony of beer after beer after beer. We have a lake place where we spend lots of time in the summer. We usually start drinking around 10 am and I kinda have gravitated to this being my morning and early afternoon beverage.


Let's see, starting to get defensive....yep, Id say thats a sign..


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm not good at reading signs always end up getting hurt...Except this one was helpful.


----------



## MrINMENSO (Dec 2, 2004)

I like blue moon. I suppose it's close to Mike's being an orange beverage and all. Mike's isn't bad either every once in a while, but too much of that stuff and your stomach will do flips!


----------

